# Botia Sidthimunki at petland



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just letting you guys know that petland has some dwarf chain loaches for $9.99 vs aquascapes $19.99. I've been wanting to get these for long time and how can I resist for a price like that?


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

they also have a lot of electric blue rams for $17.xx


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess I better make a trip to Kahala soon.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Oh, the guy working the fish section today told me their fish shipments usually come in on Mondays.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I picked up 5. Awesome fish however I found my amano shrimp dead *sigh* the loaches might've played with it or maybe it just died of old age. The shrimp is intact so it was probably the latter


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Hey, were you the guy in the white shirt with the blingin' watch? I was there yesterday picking out some kribs when a guy bought 5.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah haha were you the younger guy in the black shirt?


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Haha. Yeah that was me


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My local Petsmart has carried them for some time at the same price. I always think they look so skinny as I'm used to the look of the clown loaches.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

b15ser said:


> Haha. Yeah that was me


Well, next time I'll say Hi 



Tex Gal said:


> My local Petsmart has carried them for some time at the same price. I always think they look so skinny as I'm used to the look of the clown loaches.


My favorite are big clown loaches with round bellies but I don't have space for a large tank


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Well, next time I'll say Hi
> 
> My favorite are big clown loaches with round bellies but I don't have space for a large tank


When I had my large tank(400g) I had 6 good sized clown loaches, smallest was about 7" and fat. It's a total riot when they just lie on their backs and play dead. First time I seen that, some obscene words were shouted when I reached for my net to fish them out. As soon as the net hit the water, they turned right side up and went along their business. Went on the net and found out that was totally normal.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

They don't call them clowns for nothing! Anyway, my new loaches are really shy and haven't ventured out of the java ferns or at least when the lights are on


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Felf808 said:


> Just letting you guys know that petland has some dwarf chain loaches for $9.99 vs aquascapes $19.99. I've been wanting to get these for long time and how can I resist for a price like that?


You should see if Aquascapes is willing to price match.....


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> They don't call them clowns for nothing! Anyway, my new loaches are really shy and haven't ventured out of the java ferns or at least when the lights are on


Give them some time and they will be playing chase master all day. I had this one loach that could only fit his head in a little nook in this piece of driftwood. Guess he was trying to play hide n seek from the oscars that were in there.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

808aquatics said:


> You should see if Aquascapes is willing to price match.....


Too late because I already bought them 



nokturnalkid said:


> Give them some time and they will be playing chase master all day. I had this one loach that could only fit his head in a little nook in this piece of driftwood. Guess he was trying to play hide n seek from the oscars that were in there.


I don't have any fish that would pick on the loaches such as oscars


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pets plus on Ward just got a shipment of discus' some real nice ones too. $11.99 for the small ones and $10 up each size.


----------

